

Linode is still deploying with compromised version of OpenSSL - kamaln7
http://www.notken.com/2014/04/11/linode-is-still-deploying-with-compromised-version-of-openssl/

======
tmikaeld
Those who don't do update upgrade on a newly deployed VPS can lay in the bed
they made to be honest.

~~~
testimoney
=[

